# the best parallel limb bow press?



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I built my own linear style press works great


----------



## abruno25 (Feb 12, 2010)

*press*

any pics? instructions?


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Best press..?*

Have a good close look at the Bow-a-constrictor... we use one in our shop and LOVE it....


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

jim46ok said:


> Have a good close look at the Bow-a-constrictor... we use one in our shop and LOVE it....


I second that Jim. Once you use it you won't want to use any other press.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

E-Z Press.........Harperman


----------



## archeryman2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a EZ power press in my shop and love it.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Get a Nite Hawk press*

This press does the best job of pressing parallel or beyond parallel limb bow. 

It clamps to the limbs so the bow can't spit out. This makes it safer and easier to use. 

See post #174: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993729

or go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and take a look. 

Good luck


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

abruno25 said:


> any pics? instructions?


look in the diy section here it won't let me repost thes pics and I'm not sure where they are at in there 
but there is a ton of info on how to build a linear press available on this site 
I used square tubing an old jack out of a junk honda and some splicing tape took a couple hours to lay it out and weld it up works great getting ready to restring/cable my stepsons diamond edge as soon as 60x gets em here


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Email from a guy who though of building a press*

"Ken,
I had no experience with pressing prior to purchasing the nitehawk. I did some reading on AT forums and was planning on building one. In my opinion, you would need a pretty hard blow to the head to build a press, when yours is so affordable and practical. Nice work. Thanks. 
kelly "

The thing not mentioned was that if you build a liner or any other press that press from the side, your press will most like twist your limbs.

This was posted this week about an X style press.

"When I pressed the bow, I noticed the limbs were being twisted pretty badly outward. I thought this was odd but it didn't seem to be doing any harm as I only pressed it enough to slip the loops on and off the cams. Well about a month ago, I had one of our local bow techs take a look at it and he told me it was unsafe to use because of the limb twists and not to use in anymore."

Building any press that presses from the side is not easy because their design is prone to pressing limbs unequally. 

Think about it. www.nitehawkarchery.com


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

E Z press or a version of it. And you can adjust the fingers so it DOESN'T twist the limbs. takes two seconds.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Nite Hawk press*

With the nite hawk press you only adjust for the width of the limbs and where exactly you want to press the limb. 
The press is designed to all way press both sides of the limb equally. It presses down the center of the limbs. A no brainer.

I love this email.

" I received your bow press a while back but have been meaning to let you know how good it works on my PSE Omen. I was a little scared the first time I pressed it since I have never pressed a bow of any kind much less my Omen. It works great and very easy to opporate. Thanks for a great product! Sincerely, Mr. Rich Spicer "

check out.
post #188: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993729

It is all in the design.


----------

